# A few of my graphite pieces



## Kayty

I don't do a hell of a lot of work in graphite but thought I'd pop a few photo's up of some of my work. Any constructive criticism welcome 

A2 paint stallion commission









A4 appaloosa pony commission









A4 warmblood foal commission


----------



## Kayty

Series of 3 beagles commission


























A4 welsh cob commission










I think that'll do!!!!


----------



## Kayty

Oops ok I found a few more :S










A3 miniature ponies commission









A4 racehorse commission


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, your graphite work is gorgeous, too! Excellent work!


----------



## DLeeG

Very good. I am impressed and I don't get impressed too easily.


----------



## DLeeG

Oh for constructive criticism, work on eliminating the unneeded outlining. Diciding what is unneeded is the work of an artist.


----------



## Kayty

Thankyou for the lovely comments DLeeG. 
As for the outlining, you are very right in that  The first image is my most recent, and I think I have improved on the outlining issue on there versus my earlier images - I hope anyway!


----------



## DLeeG

Kayty said:


> Thankyou for the lovely comments DLeeG.
> As for the outlining, you are very right in that  The first image is my most recent, and I think I have improved on the outlining issue on there versus my earlier images - I hope anyway!


You are welcome. Your first is you best and shows great skill. You do a good job showing the edges with shape, shadows, and contrast. Now select your next subject carefully. Make pelimanary scketches and the spend hours every day for at least six months improving the finale drawing. Make it your masterpiece to date. Work on no other piece of art at all the whole six months. 

Then select a new subject and repeat the processs for another six months. Continue again until you do have your masterpiece. Alter this prosses as needed only after a masteriece or 3 years. 


You do have some masterpieces in you.


----------



## Kayty

I would love to be able to do that, but I've been so busy with my commission work that there's no way I can devote a full 6 months to one piece. Once I start working again I'll be able to cut back on commissions as a source of income, and try to start working on a major piece then. 
I've always wanted to sit down and do something beautiful with my work, but never seem to get the time!


----------



## DLeeG

An artist must think of how his work is viewed after he has passed. Without sacraficing time amoung other things, artist only get so far. To reach above anything you have ever done, live your life for producing art for a legacy or continue slowly getting a little better.

Time is the bane of artists.


----------



## chanda95

Your work is LOVELY! I love it!


----------

